# Primary ballot signatures question



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know how this stuff works, so please forgive my ignorance....


Spencer Cox secured his name on the ballot by turning in the necessary number of voter signatures. Wonderful.

I have had two different people come to my house requesting me to sign the petition to get Cox on the ballot. 

It made me wonder: 
are they double-dipping in order to get the required number of signatures?
how are the signatures verified -- are they compared to registered voters?
could my kids have signed the petition, and increased the tally?



FWIW -- I didn't sign wither of the petitions. That's just something I won't do. So stop coming to my house. 

(I can't wait to build the new house in the middle of my 10 acres!)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Signatures are verified against registered Republican voter records. (or Democrats for D races) Double signatures are not counted. I do not know how these are verified, but any signature gathering exercise has to be certified. 

Your children, unless they are registered voters, would not be allowed to sign, or if they did, their signatures would not count.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If they are verified, why return to the same neighborhood a second time? 
maybe hoping to secure those that were missed the first time?

I hate door-to-door salesmen. 
I hate sales phone calls.
But, even worse, are door-to-door politicians, and political phone calls. The quickest way to lose my vote is to show up unannounced at my front door, or to cold-call me.


thanks 'Nilla.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> If they are verified, why return to the same neighborhood a second time?
> maybe hoping to secure those that were missed the first time?


I would assume, but I don't really know the answer to that one. Your guess above makes logical sense, however.


----------

